# ShortPort - Beta User werden



## ShortPort (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Forum,

wir sind ein kleines Team aus 4 Leuten und wir haben in den letzten 3 Jahren in unserer Freizeit ein Logik- und Denkspiel namens ShortPort für Android entwickelt. 

Seit Kurzem sind wir in der Beta-Phase, d.h. das Spiel ist bereits voll zugänglich im Google PlayStore. Für die Beta Phase sind wir noch auf der Suche nach Testern, die das Spiel ausprobieren und ggf. Schwachstellen aufdecken können.

*Um was geht es in ShortPort?*
Die Grundidee von ShortPort ist es Symbole, die auf einem Spielfeld                       verteilt sind, in so wenig Schritten wie möglich                       einzusammeln und anschließend ins Zielfeld zu                       laufen.
                      Die Symbole treten dabei stets paarweise auf und                       sind wie zwei Portale miteinander verbunden. Mit                       steigendem Level werden die Rätsel durch die                       Anzahl der Symbole, erschwerte Unterscheidbarkeit                       und zusätzliche Spielelemente zunehmend komplexer.                     
Neben einem Offline/Solo Modus haben wir unseren                       Fokus stark auf das Spielen gegen menschliche                       Gegner gelegt. Man kann einerseits Freundschaften                       schließen und seine Freunde herausfordern, aber                       auch gegen den Highscore eines anderen Spielers                       antreten. Zusätzlich bieten wir einen Ligamodus,                       in welchem man in einem dynamischen Ligasystem                       gegen andere Spieler weltweit antreten kann. Dabei                       gilt stets das Prinzp: wer das Rätsel in weniger                       Schritten löst, gewinnt.

Seht euch dieses Video an für den ersten Eindruck: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9YVZ69yF8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und hier noch der Link zum PlayStore: ShortPort

Wir sind gespannt auf eure Meinungen und Eindrücke 

Viele Grüße,
Das ShortPort Team


----------

